# Monday Fishing Report 3/27/17



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I had the day off work and woke up at 4:30 am. I decided to go to Mentor Lagoons and got there before sunrise. Unpacked all my gear and was in my kayak well before sunrise and as I paddled towards the Lake from the launch area I could hear a loud engine and then I put two together and realized they were probably dredging. Sure enough I turned the corner and there they were. I still tried for crappie under dock areas with no luck. Was also throwing spinners for possibility of steelhead...nothing. 

After that frustration I decided to go to Ladue which is right down the road from me. I stopped at the bait shop and they said they are catching crappie. I bought some minnows and went in pursuit of crappie. I launched at 44 and the water West of 44 is 52 degrees as of yesterday evening. The water between 44 and 422 bridges were an average of 46 degrees and in bays around 50. I couldn't get a bite at all. I've been out fishing 6 times already this year and all I have caught is one catfish the one night at Ladue. I am growing very frustrated with not catching anything. I am now realizing that I am horrible at catching early spring fish. I've never had any real success at it. I tried bobber and minnow and different depths but nothing. Really can't wait for warmer weather when I can catch fish on spinners again.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

@musclebeach22 Were you in your kayak? I was there as well most of the day, afternoon and evening. I caught some photos too. When the fish aren't biting I am always glad I bought my camera for wildlife photography.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Go to the branch and shore fish the dam a couple times chances are right now you can stretch a line and listen to the drag sing!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

For sure if people are landlocked to fish and want a chance for a Muskie now is it . Daytime , or nite it doesn't matter.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Kayak1979, I was in my camo 16' Jon boat yesterday with a buddy. Didn't get on the water until 6pm. Fish hard until dark all west of 44. Couldn't buy a bite....Really weird. But we did see clouds of bait fish and what looked like shad or very small panfish surfacing everywhere around us. Seemed like we would have been in the right place to find some bigger fish. If you want to chase monster cats, now is definitely the time to do it on the south end.....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I left around 5pm so that explains why I didn't see you. I was picking up a lot of those baitfish clouds on my sonar when going to certain areas West of 44 as well. Hopefully they aren't white perch. =/


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was wishing I had my cast net with me to see what they were. It probably wouldn't have done me any good though, they were most likely small enough to fit through the holes in the net


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> I had the day off work and woke up at 4:30 am. I decided to go to Mentor Lagoons and got there before sunrise. Unpacked all my gear and was in my kayak well before sunrise and as I paddled towards the Lake from the launch area I could hear a loud engine and then I put two together and realized they were probably dredging. Sure enough I turned the corner and there they were. I still tried for crappie under dock areas with no luck. Was also throwing spinners for possibility of steelhead...nothing.
> 
> After that frustration I decided to go to Ladue which is right down the road from me. I stopped at the bait shop and they said they are catching crappie. I bought some minnows and went in pursuit of crappie. I launched at 44 and the water West of 44 is 52 degrees as of yesterday evening. The water between 44 and 422 bridges were an average of 46 degrees and in bays around 50. I couldn't get a bite at all. I've been out fishing 6 times already this year and all I have caught is one catfish the one night at Ladue. I am growing very frustrated with not catching anything. I am now realizing that I am horrible at catching early spring fish. I've never had any real success at it. I tried bobber and minnow and different depths but nothing. Really can't wait for warmer weather when I can catch fish on spinners again.


You should've told me you were headed to the lagoons, I fish it often being that I'm 10 mins away, I could've at least got you some gills. My biggest out of there was about 10" also some crappie around other docks that I know


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

I used to kill crappie at ladue in LATE April / early May. To be specific there is a inlet on the west side of the resivour near the dam. I just fish the shadow sun line with minnows under bobbers or road runners fished from shadows out into sun. I don't fish ladue anymore I have Erie as my backyard.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> I had the day off work and woke up at 4:30 am. I decided to go to Mentor Lagoons and got there before sunrise. Unpacked all my gear and was in my kayak well before sunrise and as I paddled towards the Lake from the launch area I could hear a loud engine and then I put two together and realized they were probably dredging. Sure enough I turned the corner and there they were. I still tried for crappie under dock areas with no luck. Was also throwing spinners for possibility of steelhead...nothing.
> 
> After that frustration I decided to go to Ladue which is right down the road from me. I stopped at the bait shop and they said they are catching crappie. I bought some minnows and went in pursuit of crappie. I launched at 44 and the water West of 44 is 52 degrees as of yesterday evening. The water between 44 and 422 bridges were an average of 46 degrees and in bays around 50. I couldn't get a bite at all. I've been out fishing 6 times already this year and all I have caught is one catfish the one night at Ladue. I am growing very frustrated with not catching anything. I am now realizing that I am horrible at catching early spring fish. I've never had any real success at it. I tried bobber and minnow and different depths but nothing. Really can't wait for warmer weather when I can catch fish on spinners again.


that's why they call it fishin and not catchin. It's like shootin 3 pointers the best shooters tell ya to"keep on shootin"!! Keep your head up ask GOD for the help, you won't be able to lift yer basket.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Ukranian said:


> Nice pics


XX2!! Love the baldie and the loon-ie!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Small tubes and small (2") twisters in the bays particularly around cover will get you crappies this time of year. Buddy who lives near there been getting 50 a day. Not a lot of size but he's catching. I plan to join him today or tomorrow

I fish microlite reel/rod this time of year so I can throw 1/16 and 1/32 oz jigs


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

50 a day? It just baffles me why Ladue doesn't have a size limit for crappie and a limit. Why not make it a statewide thing instead of confusion with separate regulations for certain lakes.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Catching 50 not keeping 50. Sorry should of clarified. I throw all my crappie back. He has probably kept about 20 so far this year. He's probably caught 2-300


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

crappie dont spawn until 65 degrees, they typically dont move shallow until 60 degrees after a few warm days. Have not heard of anyone else catching any crappie shallow. Right now you should find then in the 6 to 15ft zone getting ready fro prespawn. Catching 50 in the wood in back of bays? I call bs. Just sayin


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Who said crappie are spawning? Last time I checked 6-15 ft was shallow. Must be nice to know it all to the point of "calling bs". And try to avoid "just sayin" you sound like a 14 y/o girl. Fish as hard as you hate maybe you'll do better and not be so salty.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheShoreman said:


> Who said crappie are spawning? Last time I checked 6-15 ft was shallow. Must be nice to know it all to the point of "calling bs". And try to avoid "just sayin" you sound like. 14 y/o girl. Fish as hard as you hate maybe you'll do better and not be so salty.


Dang...you shredded him...I'm with ya.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheShoreman said:


> Who said crappie are spawning? Last time I checked 6-15 ft was shallow. Must be nice to know it all to the point of "calling bs". And try to avoid "just sayin" you sound like a 14 y/o girl. Fish as hard as you hate maybe you'll do better and not be so salty.


That's the way you lay into trolls folks. Take notes young grasshoppers!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well thanks everyone for getting my report closed as it most likely will be very shortly. This seems to be happening more often here. This is supposed to be a report forum, not a dramabook discussion thread.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> haha, wake up on the wrong side of bed? who said someone said crappie were spawning? no one. 6 to 15 ft is not shallow for crappie! got any pics to back up your BS story? didnt think so. Now you sound like a 10 yr old LGBT!


I guess 4 feet of water where I've been pulling hundreds of crappie isn't shallow either. And I've got plenty of photos to back it up! Sit down your making yourself look silly.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep it civil fellas...warnings have been issued.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Was out at some local ponds yesterday and hit them up on beetle spins (small) they were all on wood. Hitting Ladue on Saturday/Sunday. Also don't discount the creek mouths. If you can find some running warmer this time of year you might be surprised.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Local ponds are always good early as they warm up much faster. Nice job


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Maybe it's an admin problem if this is what they consider inappropriate. There is nothing wrong with having opposing views or defending a thread from a dude looking to pick a fight. No names where even exchanged. So calm down and go fish the harbor because that's where the fish are right now 79.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> 50 a day? It just baffles me why Ladue doesn't have a size limit for crappie and a limit. Why not make it a statewide thing instead of confusion with separate regulations for certain lakes.


Some lakes have zillions of crappie, 99% of which wouldn't make the 9" size limit as associated with the 30 fish limit! Wingfoot, for example. You could fish there and catch a bunch of 8"ers and might not catch a limit "keeper"! The state wants to reduce the numbers, hopefully which improves the overall size and has never had a limit since they took over the fish management when the state park was created there. These 8" fish are nice fat, healthy fish w/"shoulders", very cleanable/eatable so nobody's complaining. When the time is right, they'll put the limit in effect. I think Mogadore and Walbourn are also non limit lakes and by the way, all three are great kayaking lakes!.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

@c. j. stone Thanks for the info on the reasoning for the numbers. I wasn't aware exactly why. I have been meaning to try to fish those lakes a little South more of me and really should give it a shot this season. I wouldn't be opposed to cleaning a nice 8" crappie!

@fishing pole That's great news because I love using spinners!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mogadore is electric only, Wft has an"Idle/No Wake" speed limit, and Walburn is 10 HP so canoes and kayaks should be right at home. All are relatively close together, smaller, very picturesque lakes with a good variety of fish( I live within 5 miles of all three!) You could do all three in an all day trip to reduce your bucket list!
ps-A jig with a safety pin SPINNER will catch just about every variety also!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Also crappie can become overpopulated very quickly and are prone to stunting. Nothing worse than a lake full of stunted crappie.


----------

